# New Arrivals



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

The mailman just dropped a box from Thailand (well, actually from Fresno).

Two males and three females. Here are the Aquabid photos... I will post some of my own photos once the fish have recovered from their jet lag.

This guy chewed his tail up pretty bad :-(. From Patsayawan (Thitipong):










This guy looks fine  From Aquastar71 (Kit):










This little lady is really something ;-). From 1960 (Chalerm):










Two other females that were not pictured at auction were from Patsayawan, a sibling to the tailbiter, and a blue HM BTF.

They are all much larger than my domestic Bettas, and are doing fine. They have already snacked on some frozen brine shrimp.

The plan is to spawn the yellow HM BTF sibling pair, and the blue/yellow HM BTF x blue/yellow HM as soon as they are ready.

Communication with all three breeders went well, especially Chalerm. Communication with the trans-shipper, not so well.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh WOW. Those fish are gorgeous! Especially the first one! It's a shame he chewed his tail. But I'm sure it will grow back and look just as magnificent as before.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

FuulieQ said:


> Oh WOW. Those fish are gorgeous! Especially the first one! It's a shame he chewed his tail. But I'm sure it will grow back and look just as magnificent as before.


The important thing is that he didn't chew the genes out of it ;-)


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Haha, yep. That's honestly the nicest yellow BTF I've ever seen.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

okay, I think I may be willing to force myself to be patient to get a boy for a chance at one like the first guy, love him


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

OK, can I have your fish? LOL. Just kidding (kindaa) 
I seriously LOVE yellow bettas. You are so LUCKY!!!
They are all gorgeous, but my favourite is the first boy. I'm sorry he bit his tail though. I'm sure it will grow back fine! 
I'm so jealous!! You've got some beautiful bettas there!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous! That female is just wow.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

kathstew said:


> I'm sorry he bit his tail though. I'm sure it will grow back fine!


I don't think so... he tore it up so bad that he is bleeding from the rays in his tail.

I've got him in some Bettamax to make sure he doesn't get an infection.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The last one is very prety!


----------



## blacksheep72 (Mar 17, 2011)

Spectacular fish! Second pic is my favorite.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous... you're gonna have some nice spawns with these guys. That female is amazing!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

MG's are my favorite!!!!! I am literally drooling over these guys. lol. jk (maybe). Feel bad for the tail biter. And did you name them. If not I will help. I am good at that.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That first fish is beautiful. I think I nearly bought a matched male and female from the same spawn but I was too slow and someone got them before I did. It's a shame his tail got so damaged in shipping - it's one of the reasons I'm scared of purchasing a HM online.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

She is absolutely lovely! Sorry to hear about the tail of your first one, some major tlc and see if he can get back to being healthy and happy


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

They are beautiful!!! You are so lucky! I hope your tail biter breaks that habit! Hopefully it was a one time thing.  He's so pretty!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

lol I love "Spork"! It's so spunky sounding! Like "Boooiiiinnnng"! I don't know how to put it into the computer, but it sounds cool when I say it out loud. If you don't understand, try to say "spork" like you would say "boing". See, sounds cool, right? :-D


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> She is absolutely lovely! Sorry to hear about the tail of your first one, some major tlc and see if he can get back to being healthy and happy


Healthy, yes. Happy... well, I'm not sure. These males both seem to have quite the attitude :roll:.

Here's what the tailbiter looks like today:


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> And did you name them. If not I will help. I am good at that.


Hate to disappoint, but my fish don't get names. Too many to keep track of :doh!:

They tentatively have numbers. Tailbiter is M5.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

how many do you have?


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

Tisia said:


> how many do you have?


About 114.



14 adults and about 100 fry


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, now I'm trying to figure out how you'd even begin to try naming 100 fry
probably just grab a naming book and start from the beginning and go down the list


----------



## eengland (Feb 9, 2011)

pdxBetta said:


> Healthy, yes. Happy... well, I'm not sure. These males both seem to have quite the attitude :roll:.
> 
> Here's what the tailbiter looks like today:


They are all beautiful! Even with his tail bitten, he is still amazing looking.


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

Holy cow, your second one looks almost exactly the same as the one I got from Aquastar71 that arrived 2 days ago. I bet they're brothers.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

DoNotDeclaw said:


> Holy cow, your second one looks almost exactly the same as the one I got from Aquastar71 that arrived 2 days ago. I bet they're brothers.


Probably are. I got mine the same day, transhipped through Julie.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your fish are gorgeous!! I hope the tailbiter is doing better.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

So do i. Good luck!


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

He's healthy and happy, but his tail is too damaged to grow back.

I plan on spawning him and two other pairs in about a week. I'll post pictures... one of the pairs is undecided... two males to decide between for the one female. I think I'll run a poll...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

sounds good!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

pdxBetta said:


> He's healthy and happy, but his tail is too damaged to grow back.
> 
> I plan on spawning him and two other pairs in about a week. I'll post pictures... one of the pairs is undecided... two males to decide between for the one female. I think I'll run a poll...


Really? It looks to me like it will come back in a while. I've seen members' fish on here with way worse damage than that, and it always seems to grow back looking fine. D:


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Poor dude... they are all gorgeous. I want a yellow and blue betta, I think. Or orange...


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

pdx, do you sell your betta fry on aquabid?


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> pdx, do you sell your betta fry on aquabid?


Not currently, perhaps in a few months. I'm trying to time several spawns so that they will be grown out while the weather is nice enough to ship via priority mail. I've got three spawning tanks setup waiting for the parents to be ready.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

pdxBetta said:


> Not currently, perhaps in a few months. I'm trying to time several spawns so that they will be grown out while the weather is nice enough to ship via priority mail. I've got three spawning tanks setup waiting for the parents to be ready.


OK, thanks. Just curious since I am on the market.  for a fish. Not me, personally on the market. I guess I should say I am IN the market...


----------

